# Rechner startet erst nach 2-3 mal einschalten



## alex0582 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo

habe gerade den rechner von nem kumpel hier stehen um vista 64 zu installieren 
er hat mir außerdem gesagt das der rechner im kaltstart erst nach dem zweiten oder dritten mal angeht, spricht alles geht an er bootet aber nicht bildschirm bleibt schwarz 
am netzteil den schalter ausgemacht und das gleiche spiel wieder dann geht er nach 2-3 mal an 
woran kann das liegen netzteil wurde schon getauscht problem ist immer noch da

system :

asus m2n32 sli deluxe
phenom 9950be
be quit straigth power 650w
asus en 8800gt
6gb a data vitesa extreme edition
1x 500 gb seagate barracuda

bios is das neueste drauf 

rechner läuft schon seit fast nem jahr mit dem problem und hat auch sonst wären dem spielen keine probleme

kann es eventuell an der batterie liegen ich meine festgestellt zu haben das die bios einstellungen nach längerem stehen des rechners wieder auf standart zurückgesetzt sind 

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

Das Board ist schuld 
Das zieht einfach zu viel Saft...
Dazu ist das Straight nicht soo wirklich toll, vorallendingen mit 650W.

Deine Fehlerbeschreibung deutet auch auf Probleme mit der Stromversorgung oder ähnlichem hin, hier würd ich aber kein anderes Netzteil kaufen sondern das Board austauschen.


----------



## alex0582 (29. Januar 2009)

mhh naja so einfach gesagt das board war mal das top am2 board das kann doch nicht sein oder das es erst beim 3 mal bootet 
und 650watt sind mehr als außreichend
ich hab auch das straight drin und wesentlich viel mehr last 
dein text is mir gerade zu hoch ich hätte viel erwartet aber das nich


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

1. Naja, so wirklich toll wars nie...
Hatte selbst mal ein M2N32 WS, naja...

2. Die Watt sind nicht entscheidend sondern die Leistungsverteilung.
Das Problem bei dem Straight ist, das es nur 18A/+12V Schiene hat, davon hats zwar etwas mehr, aber wenn die Belastung etwas doof ist, hast ein Problem.
Du kannst z.B. mal versuchen andere Stecker an die GraKa zu stecken, so dass die Lastverteilung besser ist.

3. Das Problem bei dir ist anscheinend, das das NT beim startenh völlig überfordert ist und nicht so richtig in der Lage ist, die Energiemenge zu liefern, die zum start benötigt werden.


----------



## alex0582 (29. Januar 2009)

mhhh sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht 
der phenom is doch auch recht durstig mit 140w 
ich werde mal versuchen die graka an den anderen stecker zu schließen und testen

was mich bloß wundert ich habe ja in meinem rehcner eigentlich ne schwächere version des bequit und wesentlich mehr stromfresser

was is mit der batterie kann das sein ? weil ich meine das die bios einstellungne nach längerer standzeit auf standart stehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

Du hast ja auch das Crosshair 2, das ist wesentlich genügsamer denn das M2N32!
Hier verbrät der Chipsatz bzw das gesamte Board mal locker 50-60W.
Wenn jetzt die Leitungen doof verteilt sind, kanns sein, das das das Netzteil nicht soo gut findet...

Kann allerdings auch sein, das solangsam das Board die Grätsche macht, ist ja auch nicht mehr das jüngste.


----------



## alex0582 (29. Januar 2009)

war leider seit dem ersten start des boards 
ich werde die kabel mal richtig verteilen und melde mich dann wieder obs was gebracht ha tman kann es ja auch immer erst nach 4-5h testen mhhh


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

Und flash bei der Gelegenheit auch mal das neuste BIOS von der ASUS Page.


----------



## alex0582 (31. Januar 2009)

so das neueste bios is drauf habe der asus en 8800gt auch gleich mal das neueste bios spendiert vieleicht lag es ja daran kann ich aber ers tin ein paar stunden sagen also der startstrom des rechners liegt bei 121w nich wirklich viel also kann es meiner meinung schonmal nicht daran liegen das der startstrom zu hoch ist oder ?

hat noch irgednwer nen plan ?

wie gesagt grafikkarte ? vieleicht hilft das bios ja


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2009)

ist das System übertaktet? Bei Asus haben die ja dieses Overclocking-Bios, das nach misslungenen Oc-Versuchen wieder ins default springen soll. das hat bei mir schon zu ähnlichen Problemen geführt und diese Funktion hat bei zuwenig VCORE-Saft dann gesponnen und der Bildschirm fror ein.


----------

